# Best allround RTA and best allround RDA



## Resistance

If you have Vaped many different flavour profiles in you RTA/RDA and it proved good allround performer. Let us know what they are.


----------



## Viper_SA

Zeus and Recurve for me stands out. Excellent flavor on both.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

Viper_SA said:


> Zeus and Recurve for me stands out. Excellent flavor on both.


Would that be many different flavour profiles bro. I'm interested to know what reasonably priced Atty/RDA performs well overall and not specific flavours. Also it should wick easily well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Resistance said:


> Would that be many different flavour profiles bro. I'm interested to know what reasonably priced Atty/RDA performs well overall and not specific flavours


I run 4 Zeus tanks each with a different flavor, and two Recurve with seperate flavors and I use a Recurve to test all my DIY juices. From menthol, fruits to desserts and bakery they perform well for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Resistance

I have a tohbino.it's got great flavour all round too.
Tanks I have a kylin.not bad but leaks and is not for long distances.
Then I acquired a goon lp. Also not bad at all and my wife swears by the coil art mage v1


----------



## lesvaches

I’ve only had the citadel for over a week and I’m dumping it, because hype. 
To me personally, obviously with the right coils and placement, I’m getting the same flavor and more satisfaction from the drop dead. Also easy to coil and wick.
As a result I no longer do RTA’s either.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## M.Adhir

For all rounders, can chuck pretty much any flavour profile in them. RTA - easy wicking. 

RTA single = Manta MTL (don't be fooled by the name, it's a slightly restricted DL and not an mtl) 
RTA dual = Petri24/ Aqua reboot
RDA single = Hadaly/ Nudge 22
RDA dual = Goon 22 / Drop

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rafique

To be honest, my juggerknot has not left my side from day 1. I have had no wicking issues, gurgling or leaking. It's my rta for 2018. I bought the elevate on impulse but it's no where near the vape on the Juggerknot.

For dual il stick to me reload and petri 24

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

To stick to the OPs questions best all rounder is the Reload RTA fruits desserts bakery even tobaccos (even though a bit hectic on 6mg lol) it just shines. Build right for the flavour profile and you good to go on this RTA....

Best all round RDA would be the DR24 for me personally...

Honorable mentions to the Citadel and Dvarw but they mostly shine with fruity juices for me on the Dvarw and desserts on the Citadel (likes a warmer vape)

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Viper_SA said:


> I run 4 Zeus tanks each with a different flavor, and two Recurve with seperate flavors and I use a Recurve to test all my DIY juices. From menthol, fruits to desserts and bakery they perform well for me.


Tried the zues but was only for a short while. It felt a little restricted on the draw,but it wasn't my setup to change settings.going to try it again to see.thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Daniel said:


> To stick to the OPs questions best all rounder is the Reload RTA fruits desserts bakery even tobaccos (even though a bit hectic on 6mg lol) it just shines. Build right for the flavour profile and you good to go on this RTA....
> 
> Best all round RDA would be the DR24 for me personally...
> 
> Honorable mentions to the Citadel and Dvarw but they mostly shine with fruity juices for me on the Dvarw and desserts on the Citadel (likes a warmer vape)


Good answer you gave me and appreciate the mention.
Basically the Dvarw's is known to shine on fruity menthols but how does it do on deserts and candies. Would it still be worth the purchase if you don't vape fruity menthols

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

lesvaches said:


> I’ve only had the citadel for over a week and I’m dumping it, because hype.
> To me personally, obviously with the right coils and placement, I’m getting the same flavor and more satisfaction from the drop dead. Also easy to coil and wick.
> As a result I no longer do RTA’s either.


So you wouldn't keep it for other flavours? Or maybe on another setup?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> For all rounders, can chuck pretty much any flavour profile in them. RTA - easy wicking.
> 
> RTA single = Manta MTL (don't be fooled by the name, it's a slightly restricted DL and not an mtl)
> RTA dual = Petri24/ Aqua reboot
> RDA single = Hadaly/ Nudge 22
> RDA dual = Goon 22 / Drop


You figure a nudge would still be a contender. How did you find the tohbino?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Rafique said:


> To be honest, my juggerknot has not left my side from day 1. I have had no wicking issues, gurgling or leaking. It's my rta for 2018. I bought the elevate on impulse but it's no where near the vape on the Juggerknot.
> 
> For dual il stick to me reload and petri 24


So what flavour profiles do you vape in there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Resistance said:


> Good answer you gave me and appreciate the mention.
> Basically the Dvarw's is known to shine on fruity menthols but how does it do on deserts and candies. Would it still be worth the purchase if you don't vape fruity menthols



Fruits and fruity menthols it really excels I wouldn't say it's bad with other juices just found it really stands above other tanks flavour wise. For me personally I still use it as a benchmark against other RTAs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Daniel said:


> Fruits and fruity menthols it really excels I wouldn't say it's bad with other juices just found it really stands above other tanks flavour wise. For me personally I still use it as a benchmark against other RTAs


So basically it's good with other flavours and great or excellent with fruity menthols


----------



## M.Adhir

Resistance said:


> You figure a nudge would still be a contender. How did you find the tohbino?



Nudge 22 is probably the best single coil budget rda I've used. Probably better than a few >R1000 rda's as well I've owned. 

Tobinho is good- the build deck just irritates me, as it is a fussy screw in system which shorts every now and then. Made the mistake of travelling with that rda for 3 days, and had to buy another rda on day two.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir

If you have bucks to spare - dvarw DL for fruit, ice, menthol, tobacco.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Resistance said:


> So basically it's good with other flavours and great or excellent with fruity menthols



Yeah pretty much... Again it all depends on your build etc but I found it works best at lower wattage higher ohms and that kind of goes against vaping desserts as they need a warmer (higher wattage) experience. Is it crap with other juices besides fruits and fruity menthols not at all but the original question was best all rounder and that is the Reload RTA probably cause I know it so well by now....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> If you have bucks to spare - dvarw DL for fruit, ice, menthol, tobacco.


That's just it. I tried the Dvarw on a mech last week. It wasn't great. It was good ,but it didn't feel that "it's not inside it's ontop " moment cremora depicted a few years ago in their add. Hence trying to find an all round good performer


----------



## Resistance

That's just it. I tried the Dvarw on a mech last week. It wasn't great. It was good ,but it didn't feel that "it's not inside it's ontop " moment cremora depicted a few years ago in their add. Hence trying to find an all round good performer

I'm hoping this will thread will also help the forum as a whole because we have some excellent info going in here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel

Resistance said:


> That's just it. I tried the Dvarw on a mech last week. It wasn't great. It was good ,but it didn't feel that "it's not inside it's ontop " moment cremora depicted a few years ago in their add. Hence trying to find an all round good performer
> 
> I'm hoping this will thread will also help the forum as a whole because we have some excellent info going in here.



What resistance was the coil? 
In general I don't find RTAs great performers on Mechs..they like constant output IMHO 
A lot of seasoned vapers are also used to massive wattage and huge clouds and think they need to run all RTAs the same. This is definitely not the case with the Dvarw in particular found due to the limited build capability coil size wise you can't go bigger than 3mm ID and 5 wraps. Which doesn't leave a lot of options. So most guys end up either too low resistance and pumps up the wattage cause thats what they used to. I've never needed to go over 30-35W on the Dvarw to get excellent flavour...but let's not make it about the Dvarw otherwise the trolls might climb out from under their bridge ;P

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

Daniel said:


> What resistance was the coil?
> In general I don't find RTAs great performers on Mechs..they like constant output IMHO
> A lot of seasoned vapers are also used to massive wattage and huge clouds and think they need to run all RTAs the same. This is definitely not the case with the Dvarw in particular found due to the limited build capability coil size wise you can't go bigger than 3mm ID and 5 wraps. Which doesn't leave a lot of options. So most guys end up either too low resistance and pumps up the wattage cause thats what they used to. I've never needed to go over 30-35W on the Dvarw to get excellent flavour...but let's not make it about the Dvarw otherwise the trolls might climb out from under their bridge ;P



Na this thread was genuinely started with the intention to find a good allrounder RTA/RDA and the questions asked was to single out a list of top contenders.
You don't want to have a situation where you know the mod and tank or RDA will get beat up but you had to have a reasonable vape and then the worst really happens.
So the questions is to find something that can do a good job at taking punishment as well as the intended job and doesn't feel like loosing a kidney when something really goes wrong

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jm10

Because of changes i have yet to find an all round Rta or Rda

Dvarw for lower wattage and fruity
Petri 24 for higher wattage and desserts

Hussar V1/Hadeon rda for lower wattage fruits
Flave 22 for higher wattage desserts(you can fit bigger builds in a flave) 

Dont really like dual coil Rdas but the apocalypse was my favorite when i use to use it. 

Sirvape are fine tuning the Omni Shado for me so lets see if it is the all rounder Rta it is said to be. Ill post here once i actually pick it up. 

Also note all my rdas are run on mechs and rtas are run on regulated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

I just read that the Intake RTA and skylines are good as well. Is there confirmation on this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10

Resistance said:


> I just read that the Intake RTA and skylines are good as well. Is there confirmation on this



I have yet to here anyone say anything bad about the skyline(besides filling it) 

Intake has mixed reviews

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

jm10 said:


> I have yet to here anyone say anything bad about the skyline(besides filling it)
> 
> Intake has mixed reviews


@Silver 'sfavorite, skyline and chips

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10

Resistance said:


> @silvers favorite, skyline and chips



Lol  I’m still on the search for a new one but its next to impossible

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

jm10 said:


> Lol  I’m still on the search for a new one but its next to impossible


I don't think one would hold up in my hands unless I get a SS tank.ultem or poly maybe but not glass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10

Resistance said:


> I don't think one would hold up in my hands unless I get a SS tank.ultem or poly maybe but not glass



Im sure bearded viking can sort something out for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Thanks guys I will do further research and hope this info does goes further than this and helps more forum members with decisions

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Resistance said:


> Thanks guys I will do further research and hope this info does goes further than this and helps more forum members with decisions



Hi @Resistance , this is a great thread to try find an allround device across different juice profiles

The reason i havent responded is that i almost never vape different juices in a single device. I tend to dedicate a certain juice or profile to a particular device and keep it in there.
I do my fruity menthols on the Skyline and Dvarw and tend to do my tobaccoes on MTL in the Reo and lately in the Rose MTL tank. Desserts i seldom vape but when i do its usually in drippers (hadaly and petri v2)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique

Resistance said:


> So what flavour profiles do you vape in there?



mainly fruits and menthols, I have a few deserts but they tend to gunk up my coils very quick so for those I just drip.

one thing I always have a problem with in every tank I have had is leaking on refill for bottom airflow RTAs and gurgling or spit back for top airflow RTAs.

The juggerknot is just so easy to wick and because the juice channels cut out is a good size it just works with this RTA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

Resistance said:


> Tried the zues but was only for a short while. It felt a little restricted on the draw,but it wasn't my setup to change settings.going to try it again to see.thanks




If the zeus was abit restrictive then get the manta, its beats the reload for me but I could never get the wicking right. reload much more forgiving to wick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Viper_SA said:


> I run 4 Zeus tanks each with a different flavor, and two Recurve with seperate flavors and I use a Recurve to test all my DIY juices. From menthol, fruits to desserts and bakery they perform well for me.


@Prawn would you care to elaborate as to why you disagree?


----------



## Viper_SA

Let us know what you end up buying, would be interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Resistance said:


> I just read that the Intake RTA and skylines are good as well. Is there confirmation on this


Had the Intake just a week or two, was not impressed, but then again I quickly realised rta's is not for me.


----------



## Resistance

I had an Advken CP tank and though it wasn't bad. Coming to think of it plain VG would taste like caramel waffles,but the chimney didn't screw on properly causing constant leaking till I fitted a bigger O-ring. Flavour was good on most profiles,but it disappeared along with my IjustS. That was originally my work/beater mod and changing flavours out and about wasn't a hassle


----------



## Rob Fisher

At the height of my Skyline love I had (and still have) three! And had one gold plated.
At the height of my Serpent love I had 4 SM25's and 3 SM22's.
I currently have 9 Dvarw DL's, 1 x 22mm and 1 x 16mm. Two have been gold plated, one engraved, one media blasted and one more being engraved with gold inlay as we speak.

I rest my case.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Thats impressive @Rob Fisher !
9 DLs! 
I last recall you had six because you were one short of snow white and the 7 dwarfs
Lol

Dvarw is indeed a marvellous flavour machine for the fruity menthols!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Faheem777

Resistance said:


> If you have Vaped many different flavour profiles in you RTA/RDA and it proved good allround performer. Let us know what they are.



Rta - Intake
Rda - Nudge 22 and Recurve

These tanks for me excel with any juice type

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> At the height of my Skyline love I had (and still have) three! And had one gold plated.
> At the height of my Serpent love I had 4 SM25's and 3 SM22's.
> I currently have 9 Dvarw DL's, 1 x 22mm and 1 x 16mm. Two have been gold plated, one engraved, one media blasted and one more being engraved with gold inlay as we speak.
> 
> I rest my case.
> View attachment 154660


But then again you still just vape one flavour profile. So the dvarw might be good in the office or at home,but not when you on a construction site and off the grid.the aim is to get the best all round performer so the majority of the forum can have options to choose from when we out working and like to change flavours. I can get 9 Dvarw'so as well ,but how will I juggle it with a hammer in one hand and pouring concrete with the other?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Once again the aim is to get the best all round performer RDA/RTA for changing juices on the go when out and about or working.
The Dvarw has its place as a high end fruity menthols superstar,with no one can take away.


----------



## Resistance

And the Intake,Nudge,Reload,Recurve and Zues keeps coming up so those are the contenders were looking at.and the Goon22.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

"Children of Ecigssa - Here is an epic story ...Rob advised me to grow up and stop buying Smok coils...sort of , so the Great master told me to get a decent RTA or go home, my shortlist 1] SERPENT Elevate - NO! 2] Dead rabbit - threatened to make roadkill out of me 3] Zeus dual - single or nothing.
Suggested FRF Gear or Zeus single . The hunt begins , get a Gear from the Vape Den [ If you want Service , the best .] , YAY! order placed on 23 Dec together with Rob's Titanium Fiber cotton"
Quote @ARYANTO


----------



## jm10

Still cannot think of one Rta i would say is the best all rounder, still think the Petri 24 is the closest ill get to the middle of fruity and desserts .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

jm10 said:


> Still cannot think of one Rta i would say is the best all rounder, still think the Petri 24 is the closest ill get tmo the middle of fruity and desserts .


I think the zues and Advken might be contenders along with the juggernaut. Who knows maybe even the reload???


----------



## jm10

Resistance said:


> I think the zues and Advken might be contenders along with the juggernaut. Who knows maybe even the reload???



Juggernaut airflow just doesn’t work for me, I’m a 510 restricted DL person. 

I have to say i have never tried the Zues so cant comment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

Resistance said:


> I think the zues and Advken might be contenders along with the juggernaut. Who knows maybe even the reload???



I like your choices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff

I've tried a lot of the popular RDAs from the hadaly to the flave, the recurve, entheon, solo, drop 24 and 22mm, the krma, the pulse, the gr1 and old faithful the wasp. While they all have pros and cons the only rda I keep returning to for literally any type of juice is the Advken Gorge.

I use many of the above for specific flavour profiles but I find it's the Gorge that can produce the best flavour with any juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

Rafique said:


> I like your choices


It's not my choices, but thanks this is what the forum chose as good allrounders.
And for RDA's there seem to be a few name as well.
Nudge,goon 22, drop , recurve and Petri and reload seem to have come up alot as good allrounder Rda's
So the choices should be fairly simple for any forum member who wishes to make a change,or needs a decent Rda that brings forth overall versatility


----------



## Resistance

jm10 said:


> Juggernaut airflow just doesn’t work for me, I’m a 510 restricted DL person.
> 
> I have to say i have never tried the Zues so cant comment



There's zues i tried was very restricted but a hard draw does the trick.No spitting or gurgling for the amount of airflow needed to Vape on it.but like I said it wasn't mine to play with. The flavour was good ,but have not had enough time to play and figure it out.
The Zues might just work for you Bud.


----------



## Resistance

Huffapuff said:


> I've tried a lot of the popular RDAs from the hadaly to the flave, the recurve, entheon, solo, drop 24 and 22mm, the krma, the pulse, the gr1 and old faithful the wasp. While they all have pros and cons the only rda I keep returning to for literally any type of juice is the Advken Gorge.
> 
> I use many of the above for specific flavour profiles but I find it's the Gorge that can produce the best flavour with any juice.


Thanks for your reply bro. I read about the Gorge somewhere on the forum.
Read it was good too.
So added to the list it is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

I will add in the Skyline aswell as it was also mentioned a few times.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Resistance said:


> But then again you still just vape one flavour profile. So the dvarw might be good in the office or at home,but not when you on a construction site and off the grid.the aim is to get the best all round performer so the majority of the forum can have options to choose from when we out working and like to change flavours. I can get 9 Dvarw'so as well ,but how will I juggle it with a hammer in one hand and pouring concrete with the other?


Have a look at the drop dead as well. 

I have one and it’s my go to work RDA for a few reasons:

It’s easy to build and wick
Flavour is excellent
It holds a mountain of juice so you don’t need to drip all the time
It’s really well made and sturdy. I work in the scrap metal industry so you can imagine what I put my atties and mods through
Top airflow so you can literally pour juice in instead of dripping. It holds so much juice it’s almost a tank

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33

Resistance said:


> If you have Vaped many different flavour profiles in you RTA/RDA and it proved good allround performer. Let us know what they are.


And to answer the original question I have vaped ry4’s to fruity menthols in the drop dead and they’re all tasty in it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance

Will do bro!


Paul33 said:


> Have a look at the drop dead as well.
> 
> I have one and it’s my go to work RDA for a few reasons:
> 
> It’s easy to build and wick
> Flavour is excellent
> It holds a mountain of juice so you don’t need to drip all the time
> It’s really well made and sturdy. I work in the scrap metal industry so you can imagine what I put my atties and mods through
> Top airflow so you can literally pour juice in instead of dripping. It holds so much juice it’s almost a tank

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ash

This is what i find best for me. Using only TKO Ice Pick juice.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Ash said:


> This is what i find best for me. Using only TKO Ice Pick juice.
> 
> View attachment 154712



Wow, what a lineup @Ash !
I see 3 Dwarves, a short dwarf and a Skyline (i bet the flavour on the Skyline is very good for that juice)
In the front, the one looks like a Skyfall but i dont know what are the others?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash

Silver said:


> Wow, what a lineup @Ash !
> I see 3 Dwarves, a short dwarf and a Skyline (i bet the flavour on the Skyline is very good for that juice)
> In the front, the one looks like a Skyfall but i dont know what are the others?



Many Thanks

No doubt the skyline is a True winner for Ice Pick. RdA line up from left is Venna, Skyfall, Citadel and Armor 2.0. But here the winner is the Skyfall and hoping to add more to my collection soon

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Ash said:


> Many Thanks
> 
> No doubt the skyline is a True winner for Ice Pick. RdA line up from left is Venna, Skyfall, Citadel and Armor 2.0. But here the winner is the Skyfall and hoping to add more to my collection soon



Thanks!
That Skyfall.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Silver said:


> Thanks!
> That Skyfall.....



I just can't justify the price of a Skyfall....

Does it produce that much more flavour than say a Pixie RDA (same airflow design)? JayBo rated the Pixie as his new top RDA.....

I love my DR24 so maybe a Drop Dead is in the cards....but for now I'm happy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ash

Daniel said:


> I just can't justify the price of a Skyfall....
> 
> Does it produce that much more flavour than say a Pixie RDA (same airflow design)? JayBo rated the Pixie as his new top RDA.....
> 
> I love my DR24 so maybe a Drop Dead is in the cards....but for now I'm happy.



TBH, the vape in terms of flavour for me, all are the same in my mind, But the skyfall is just a smooth draw. Flavour is tad more crisp. Hard to over squonk and just easy to build on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Vaping with Vic is one of the reviewers I enjoy watching. He rates the Cthulhu Mjolnir as best single coil rda for 2018. Dont know if anyone stock it in SA.
Also rates Vapefly as best new company and all their mtl options he rates high
This is his best and worst for 2018, a bit long

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

What ive learnt through the years, there is no RTA/RDA that can be singled out as everyone's vaping style is different. In the end its what works for you and what you can afford.

For me, its the Elevate and Zeus single. The elevate just beats the Zeus as i hate wicking the Zeus.
RDA for me is the little Wasp

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## CeeJay

Best all round dual coil RDA in my opinion, in terms of flavour is the Reload X. The reload 1.5 is very close but I think I tend to prefer the X as it doesn't leak as easily. Beats the Goon 22. I've owned almost all of the popular dual coil RDA's.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blackheart

@Resistance try the hellvape AEQUITAS RDA not over hyped but the flavour on all profile juices is amazing it kills the drop and drop dead,it is on par with the Goon in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Schnappie

From the ones I have had this year I would place them according to my preferences:

Dual coil rta - Reload, when coil placement is prefect and wicking correct
Single coil rta - Dvarw rta
Dual coil rda - I loved the Reload X, gets a bit hot though
Single coil rda - The citadel has great flavour, but after I bought the profile rda with the nexmesh I just couldn't put it down.

I used to hate mesh, but for me the find of the year was the profile rda. Yes it uses a lot of cotton. But just the ease of installing the mesh and wicking (the strips of TFC elite fit perfectly) just is a win for me and slap it on a dual batt squonker you have a great no fuss setup with proper flavour. I havent put it down since I bought it. Might be too airy/cloudy for some folks. I find the flavour optimal with the top row of airholes closed down.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Derek Van Zyl

I have been putting my reload rta thru its paces for about 3 months now and must say i ger really awesome flavour from it lower wattages not so much but prob because i also enjoy higher wattages vaping i get awesome flavour from fruity right thru to desert flavours. I run 2 of my own aliens in it its tri core 28 aliened with 38 all kpn80. Also i must say for rda i am basicly just on 22mm singel coil rdas when it comes to flavour they are the best. I have the o atty x witch is amazing aswell as the citidel. I do own a skyfall rda but could one say its good alround cus of the price and also availabillity but yes by far the best rda i have ever used un terms of flavour chaser rda for singel coil. Also i have used quit alot of duel coil rdas and for me the best was still the tm24pro by twisted messes and the djv rda was also really good allround

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

SmokeyJoe said:


> What ive learnt through the years, there is no RTA/RDA that can be singled out as everyone's vaping style is different. In the end its what works for you and what you can afford.
> 
> For me, its the Elevate and Zeus single. The elevate just beats the Zeus as i hate wicking the Zeus.
> RDA for me is the little Wasp



True @Smokey joe the aim is for the best all rounder from our forum members opinions,so the most favorite two or three or even twenty can be picked out as top contenders.
And that list will be compiled as 2018/2019 best choices for everyday use.
And as we go along and new stuff come on the market the new forum favorites can be added.
The criteria will stay as follows.
Ease of use
Hardwearing
Flavour change
Not bad looking
Size
Non leaking
Etc.
The normal things the end user looks for in a general use Rda/Rta.
An by the looks of things one of your favorites the Zues has been mentioned a few times.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Schnappie said:


> From the ones I have had this year I would place them according to my preferences:
> 
> Dual coil rta - Reload, when coil placement is prefect and wicking correct
> Single coil rta - Dvarw rta
> Dual coil rda - I loved the Reload X, gets a bit hot though
> Single coil rda - The citadel has great flavour, but after I bought the profile rda with the nexmesh I just couldn't put it down.
> 
> I used to hate mesh, but for me the find of the year was the profile rda. Yes it uses a lot of cotton. But just the ease of installing the mesh and wicking (the strips of TFC elite fit perfectly) just is a win for me and slap it on a dual batt squonker you have a great no fuss setup with proper flavour. I havent put it down since I bought it. Might be too airy/cloudy for some folks. I find the flavour optimal with the top row of airholes closed down.


The dvarw you used it for something other than fruity menthols?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

blackheart said:


> @Resistance try the hellvape AEQUITAS RDA not over hyped but the flavour on all profile juices is amazing it kills the drop and drop dead,it is on par with the Goon in my opinion.


That's the first mention for Aquitas,but noted*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

Resistance said:


> The dvarw you used it for something other than fruity menthols?


Fruity menthols only and tobacco. Desserts I vape on more high wattage setups because I prefer it warm and "full". But if you can swing past a vape shop that sells a profile also give that a try. It handles any juice I throw at it but only you will know if the style of vaping works for you.

PS. I think @Oupa can back me up on the Profile rda claims he has been using one as well

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Reloads (various) has been popping up frequently .*noted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

Schnappie said:


> Fruity menthols only and tobacco. Desserts I vape on more high wattage setups because I prefer it warm and "full". But if you can swing past a vape shop that sells a profile also give that a try. It handles any juice I throw at it but only you will know if the style of vaping works for you.



Profile noted.
I'm going to exclude the dvarw though.
It has already made a name for itself on that basis fruit (salad) menthols and has its own forums.
It will stay the winner in that category (single and dual flavour)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Wasp *noted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

As a few others have mentioned, there will never be a one size fits all device. Simply because we all have differing values and preferences.

The Zeus single coil RTA delivers everything that I value most in a tank. It does not leak, it’s very easy to build and wick. This thing is really tough, mine is still intact after more than a year of 24/7 abuse.

I haven’t used or even tried any other tank options over the last year. And if I really think about it, that’s likely because I haven’t felt the need to find anything better for me.

In summary then, the one device that works for me, that does everything I want.
That device is the Zeus single coil RTA.

But that doesn’t mean it will be the right device for you. Whatever works best for you is the winner.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance

Alex said:


> As a few others have mentioned, there will never be a one size fits all device. Simply because we all have differing values and preferences.
> 
> The Zeus single coil RTA delivers everything that I value most in a tank. It does not leak, it’s very easy to build and wick. This thing is really tough, mine is still intact after more than a year of 24/7 abuse.
> 
> I haven’t used or even tried any other tank options over the last year. And if I really think about it, that’s likely because I haven’t felt the need to find anything better for me.
> 
> In summary then, the one device that works for me, that does everything I want.
> That device is the Zeus single coil RTA.
> 
> But that doesn’t mean it will be the right device for you. Whatever works best for you is the winner.



Absolutely. Therefore we cast your vote for the Zues as it came up numerous times

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP

I guess I will stand alone on this one.
I have tried a miriium of RTA's and RDA's and then found my perfect combo
The Pyro V2 RDTA

Gives me the best of all worlds :
1. Perfect RDA flavor on both fruits and deserts
2. 3.5 mm tank capacity
3. Squonk Capable - squonking fills tank 
4. No leaks what so ever 
5. Easy dual and single coil builds

Perfect all round atty with exceptionally good flavor 

Best I have tried to date and yes I own a dvarw 




Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Blends Of Distinction said:


> I guess I will stand alone on this one.
> I have tried a miriium of RTA's and RDA's and then found my perfect combo
> The Pyro V2 RDTA
> 
> Gives me the best of all worlds :
> 1. Perfect RDA flavor on both fruits and deserts
> 2. 3.5 mm tank capacity
> 3. Squonk Capable - squonking fills tank
> 4. No leaks what so ever
> 5. Easy dual and single coil builds
> 
> Perfect all round atty with exceptionally good flavor
> 
> Best I have tried to date and yes I own a dvarw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


You got me at "squonk". Where did you buy please?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Resistance

Blends Of Distinction said:


> I guess I will stand alone on this one.
> I have tried a miriium of RTA's and RDA's and then found my perfect combo
> The Pyro V2 RDTA
> 
> Gives me the best of all worlds :
> 1. Perfect RDA flavor on both fruits and deserts
> 2. 3.5 mm tank capacity
> 3. Squonk Capable - squonking fills tank
> 4. No leaks what so ever
> 5. Easy dual and single coil builds
> 
> Perfect all round atty with exceptionally good flavor
> 
> Best I have tried to date and yes I own a dvarw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Admiration of honesty deserves a vote and further investigation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP

Andre said:


> You got me at "squonk". Where did you buy please?


Vape Club 


Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk





If you read reviews from the top international reviewers you will see it gets a big thumbs up from them all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

Not all deserts need high wattage.
Try @Rude Rudi 's Vape fuel crème brulée.
Tasty even at 15w. Maybe someone with a dvarw can do some experimental vaping and report back the findings?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10

Id like to add the Omni Shado to the list, best dual coil rta i have tried and yes i had the reload.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

jm10 said:


> Id like to add the Omni Shado to the list, best dual coil rta i have tried and yes i had the reload.


I saw that post. Its allgood. We as members keep the thread open for new additions in 2019

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

My Zeus came in todays mail so i threw a .20 Clapton build wicked with CB,filled it with BAM Bams Birthday Cake Cannoli and 1/2 hr after delivery I'm in vape Nirvana.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Heino13

RDA

Recurve sc
Goon dc

Sent from my SM-J400F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sir Vape

For me personally it would be:

RDA - Profile RDA by Wotofo
RTA - Omni RTA by Shado

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rafique

The omni shadow, wotofo conqueror and Dvarw all have the same thing in common I.E the wicks are either in line with the base of the deck or slightly higher.

No capillary action required. I think that is why they wicks so efficiently

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## Schnappie

Sir Vape said:


> For me personally it would be:
> 
> RDA - Profile RDA by Wotofo
> RTA - Omni RTA by Shado


Glad to see I'm not the only one enjoying the profile. I just cant put this thing down and those nexmesh coils do make it better. Its one of the few products last year that backed up the hype for me. Does the reducer cap make much of a diff though? Thinking of throwing one in with my next order

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Andre said:


> You got me at "squonk". Where did you buy please?


Viking vape also stocks the Pyro Rdta

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

https://www.vikingsvape.co.za/collections/rba-rda-rta-rdta
@Andre I think the vape club option is a the better choice. price wise!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz

My personal bests as all rounders

Rta: Omni Shado
RDA: QP designs Kali

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vaalboy

RDA Single Coil - Dead Rabbit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival

Blends Of Distinction said:


> I guess I will stand alone on this one.
> I have tried a miriium of RTA's and RDA's and then found my perfect combo
> The Pyro V2 RDTA
> 
> Gives me the best of all worlds :
> 1. Perfect RDA flavor on both fruits and deserts
> 2. 3.5 mm tank capacity
> 3. Squonk Capable - squonking fills tank
> 4. No leaks what so ever
> 5. Easy dual and single coil builds
> 
> Perfect all round atty with exceptionally good flavor
> 
> Best I have tried to date and yes I own a dvarw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk




A family member kindly offered to get me something vape related, since they were ordering for themselves anyway, and I remembered your post here so I chose the Pyro V2. Looking forward to trying it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Saintjie

Tauren beest rta has to my rta for 2018,I've had blitzen,creed,dual zeus,manta,reboot and aqua master rta. My only con is the colour lol wish i bought a black one

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## DougP

Carnival said:


> A family member kindly offered to get me something vape related, since they were ordering for themselves anyway, and I remembered your post here so I chose the Pyro V2. Looking forward to trying it!


Good choice you won't regret it.


Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## delon

The Kylin v2 for fruits and Blitzen for desert

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## delon

delon said:


> The Kylin v2 for fruits and Blitzen for desert

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## delon

Ho


Saintjie said:


> Tauren beest rta has to my rta for 2018,I've had blitzen,creed,dual zeus,manta,reboot and aqua master rta. My only con is the colour lol wish i bought a black one
> 
> View attachment 155722


Howzit bro, nice to see you here too.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Saintjie

If it got to do with vaping then im there


----------



## vicTor

Saintjie said:


> Tauren beest rta has to my rta for 2018,I've had blitzen,creed,dual zeus,manta,reboot and aqua master rta. My only con is the colour lol wish i bought a black one
> 
> View attachment 155722



hi, please get a profile pic

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KarlDP

The Shado OMNI has to be my favourite RTA i've ever had the joy to use so far. (except the Dwarv which i've never had the pleasure to test drive)

I'm a flavour junkie and this OMNI has it in bucket loads.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JurgensSt

My list of tanks that I've used

RTA dual coil - OBS Engine V2 
RTA single coil - Zeus ...... Still need to get my hands on the Juggerknot mini to test
RDA - Drop Dead

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CMMACKEM

jm10 said:


> Still cannot think of one Rta i would say is the best all rounder, still think the Petri 24 is the closest ill get to the middle of fruity and desserts .



Try the Reload, chucked my Petri 24 out after buying it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CMMACKEM

The Reload RTA for me has just been win. After buying a new RTA every month, I found the holy grail and have had it for almost 2 years(I did buy 3 atomisers after it).

Saying this I have not tried any of QP Designs, Taifun or Skyline offerings, keen to buy the new upcoming QP bottom air flow RTA.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Don't discount the old boy - AMMIT 25.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BATMAN

I guess I can only post from Rta's and Rda's which I've used personally. 

My all time favourite RTA has to be the reload rta and my all time favourite RDA has got to be the OG Goon thus far. 

I simply cannot do without either of them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Don't discount the old boy - AMMIT 25.



I HATE that tank. Leaks more juice than a Ford XR3 leaks oil

Used it for two days and it been in the box in the back of the cupboard ever since

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

JurgensSt said:


> I HATE that tank. Leaks more juice than a Ford XR3 leaks oil
> 
> Used it for two days and it been in the box in the back of the cupboard ever since



I remember a few reports of guys having this issue when I had mine, it was only a handful though. For most who had them they were super-easy to get the wicking right and one of he most flavourful RTAs I've used to date. I've not had a single issue with mine. I think you may have just been unlucky there. 

And *NOTHING* leaks more oil than a FORD.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Calvin Naidoo

For me personally my besties are
Rda-Drop Dead
RTA-Ofrf Gear

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Juan_G

Calvin Naidoo said:


> For me personally my besties are
> Rda-Drop Dead
> RTA-Ofrf Gear


I also have a Gear rta and it sucks. Definitely doesn't have the flavor that the reviews said it has and it spits like a Egyptian Cobra doesn't matter how I wick it, even got VK to wick it. Soooo will be selling it.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Juan_G

Favorite RDA - To be determined still (own 2 and don't like either of them)
Favorite RTA - Dead Rabbit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RandomCow

this is my opinion opinions change from person to person

RDA duel coil : drop (i own 2 of them they sit upon my mechs)

RDA single coil : enthion (this sits upon my squanker)

RTA duel coil : the kylin v2 would win here


RTA single coil : the zuse (og)

how ever it is all affected by your coils and cotton you use ;p

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan_G

@MK_AHMED could maybe give me some pointers on the gear? I assume you have one?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapingSquid

*RTA: *Zeus Dual
*RDA:* Drop

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MK_AHMED

Juan_G said:


> @MK_AHMED could maybe give me some pointers on the gear? I assume you have one?


I have 2.5mm alien (3x26/36) . I got the coil dropped down as low as possible and wicking needs to be tight( not too tight that it deforms the coil when pulling it through)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan_G

MK_AHMED said:


> I have 2.5mm alien (3x26/36) . I got the coil dropped down as low as possible and wicking needs to be tight( not too tight that it deforms the coil when pulling it through)


Thank you! I will be getting 2.5mm's ASAP, have only heard good things about it but i only have 3mm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33

Juan_G said:


> Thank you! I will be getting 2.5mm's ASAP, have only heard good things about it but i only have 3mm.


Pull the 3mm down on a 2.5mm bit. Sorted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

The best one is neither rda or rta. Its a squonkable rdta.

Top flow rta's will never have the best flavour and the airflow is not always the best.
Bottom airflow rta's will sometimes get close to rda's in flavour but they tend to leak and is finicky.

Then you get the great flavour and easy build of an rda. But you must either drip or squonk. Dripping is out, to much hassle. Squonk on rda is can also be anoying, either squonk the whole time or over squonk etc. Then your flavour change the whole time depending on how wet your wick is..

In comes the saviour from the vape gods, the bf rdta. You get the flavour and easy build of the rda Squonking is only once in a while to fill the tank, no leaking no over squonking. You let your wicks go down to bottom of tank, so constant same flavour, wick is always saturated the same.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy

@Juan_G 2.5mm Coil is what the Gear RTA needs, I have tried both sizes and prefer the 2.5mm over the 3mm. 

But I will say that I have never had any spitback or wicking issues with the Gear RTA, it even works well with regular Ni80 26g round wire.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Juan_G

Paul33 said:


> Pull the 3mm down on a 2.5mm bit. Sorted.


Thank you Paul I would never have thought of that!!! 
Should I add wraps? I'd like to get to about .4 or .5 on a dual coil but only getting .2 on the claptons? Chasing flavour, or trying to but im still a bit lost with this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## CMMACKEM

Reload RTA...end thread. Many Youtube reviewer's personal choice. Joking, I hear the QP Fatality is great too.

Honestly, what I have learned about vape gear in 2.5 years is you get what you pay for. Cheap gear shit vape etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Juan_G said:


> @MK_AHMED could maybe give me some pointers on the gear? I assume you have one?



Reload RTA with 3mm coils. There will be no buyers remorse.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Juan_G

Paul33 said:


> Pull the 3mm down on a 2.5mm bit. Sorted.


This worked perfectly thank you!


----------



## Juan_G

Juan_G said:


> I also have a Gear rta and it sucks. Definitely doesn't have the flavor that the reviews said it has and it spits like a Egyptian Cobra doesn't matter how I wick it, even got VK to wick it. Soooo will be selling it.


I take back what I've said here. I have now used a 2.5mm fused clapton, dropped the coil down as low as possible as wicked it pretty tight. Its not spitting anymore and the flavour is better. Think I might just be keeping it now. Practise makes perfect hey

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

My juice is Red Pill and the following RTA's do the juice justice. Obviously, my top choice is the Dvarw DL but the others are all excellent RTA's and do come out of the display cabinet occasionally for use!

RTA's are in no particular order. From left to right... Kayfun 5², Vapor Giant V4, EVL V3, Skydrop, Skyline, Taifun GT IV, Squape Nduro and the Dvarw DL!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

That is an awesome lineup @Rob Fisher !!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

